# The official trailer is live!



## Morrus (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope you enjoy it!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHQGvJ7F4ew[/ame]​


----------



## Falkus (Jun 18, 2011)

Very nice!

I've been a little on the fence about this lately; but the information lately have me convinced that this going to be worthwhile for me to pick up a subscription for.

And since I'm very likely going to be having a spot open in my schedule in a few months when I shift the Shadowrun game from Sunday to Friday; I'm likely going to be able to run it too!


----------



## Colmarr (Jun 18, 2011)

Love it!

Surprisingly little information about what the AP contains, but I adore that way you've made the illustrations animate. Especially the skyseer.

Edit: I've just spent a few minutes studying that last map sweep, checking out the illustrations I haven't seen before. Very nice


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jun 18, 2011)

I definitely enjoy it.  It was the last little push I needed to 1) come back after years and years and 2) plonk down the money for the subscription.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow.

No pressure, right?

*faint*


----------



## samursus (Jun 18, 2011)

Nicely done...evocative.


----------



## Riastlin (Jun 18, 2011)

Good trailer, definitely gives you a feel for the setting without offering up any spoilers.

Plus, I loved the music.


----------



## malcolm_n (Jun 18, 2011)

Definitely excellent!  I'm so excited for this, I can't wait to play.


----------



## Buttercup (Jun 20, 2011)

Impressive! 

Morrus, would you mind telling us who put the trailer together?  Art, sound, etc.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 20, 2011)

Buttercup said:


> Impressive!
> 
> Morrus, would you mind telling us who put the trailer together? Art, sound, etc.




My brother, Darren, did the video and his friend, John Steadman, composed the music.  All using pre-commissioned art from various artists, of course. They did the WotBS trailer, too.


----------



## Colmarr (Jun 21, 2011)

Morrus said:


> his friend, John Steadman, composed the music.




Custom music! I am impressed.

Get him to register so that we can XP him


----------

